# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in rug, balzak en benen

## Raniaa

hey hey, 

ik heb een vraag, misschien dat iemand hier wat info over heeft of misschien zelf ervaring... het gaat over een vriend van mij en toch maak ik me een beetje zorgen....

hij heeft al een hele tijd last van zijn rug/zij (vooral de linker... een beetje aan de zijkant... soms zo erg dat hij moet zitten,... en even niks kan... 
dit trok van zij rug/zij naar bij balzak... ook voornamelijk aan een kant (dezelfde als zijn rug) en nu is het ook getrokken naar zijn been en knie.... ook is hij opeens erg moe.... 

iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn... hij is al in nederland en marokko naar het ziekenhuis geweest en niemand heeft er iets kunnen vinden.... bloedonderzoeken, urineonderzoeken, fotos, scans, hij heeft alles nu al gehad... en hij loopt er nu al zo een half tot driekwart jaar mee rond.

----------


## Déylanna

hoi hoi,

Misschien iets van een chronische prostaatontsteking?
Dat kan namelijk ook pijn geven in de zij, rug, balzak, liezen, enz..
Ik zou toch maar eens aan de huisarts gaan vragen of dat het dat misschien kan zijn.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

